# best light for a 120 gallon tall.



## illbethejudge (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi i am new to planted tanks and i would like to find a light for my 120 gallon tall tank that has glass lids/canopies measurements are 60"x18"×26" I currently have an led light with the following specs:

Includes 96 LEDs

• 87x 10000K cool white

• 9x 460nm Actinic Blue

• Lumen :5760

• Super energy efficient 0.50 watt LEDs
is that good?


----------



## FLOutlander (Mar 7, 2017)

We need more info. Low tech vs high tech. What kind of plants are you trying to grow? Are you willing to inject CO2? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Do you like the color?
par is like 30 at the bed.
front/back coverage is a bit poor near the top. Not an issue for some.
adding a second fixture might be beneficial depending on target output as mentioned above.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> Do you like the color?
> 
> par is like 30 at the bed.
> 
> ...




Pretty amazing you can figure that out with the light specs like that. You don't know lights at all do you LOL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## illbethejudge (Feb 13, 2017)

FLOutlander said:


> We need more info. Low tech vs high tech. What kind of plants are you trying to grow? Are you willing to inject CO2? <br />
> <br />
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


<br />
<br />
tank is low tech and i Have the following plants: <br />
Water sprite <br />
Jungle val <br />
St elmo sword <br />
Amazon sword <br />
java fern <br />
afzelii <br />
Hornwort <br />
Dwarf Sag <br />
Monte Carlo <br />
Red tiger lotus<br />
I want to go the Co2 way but i don't know anything about Co2


----------



## FLOutlander (Mar 7, 2017)

Others may disagree with me but I feel that Actinic lights are a complete waste of money when it comes to plants. What you need is 6500k to 7000k white lights and some 660nm Red lights to grow plants. Half watt LEDs are fine for a low tech tank, especially considering your tanks height. Also, since your tank is 18 inches deep, you may need two fixtures for proper coverage, as mentioned by illbethejudge.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## illbethejudge (Feb 13, 2017)

FLOutlander said:


> Others may disagree with me but I feel that Actinic lights are a complete waste of money when it comes to plants. What you need is 6500k to 7000k white lights and some 660nm Red lights to grow plants. Half watt LEDs are fine for a low tech tank, especially considering your tanks height. Also, since your tank is 18 inches deep, you may need two fixtures for proper coverage, as mentioned by illbethejudge.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


so you think that adding another light same as the one i have would do?


----------



## FLOutlander (Mar 7, 2017)

The one you have is 10,000k with zero reds. While it MAY keep plants alive, it won't let them thrive, even in low tech conditions. I stand by my original suggestion of getting a fixture that provides 6,500 to 7,000 Kelvin and includes some 660nm Red LEDs. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

clownplanted said:


> Pretty amazing you can figure that out with the light specs like that. You don't know lights at all do you LOL.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well its kind of cheating w/out "actual" measurements..
Most of these .5W emitters have fairly standard diodes.. 
most are outputting 100L/w at the diode w/ normal system losses (60l/w w/ the above blue rich light. Blue is under-sampled in lumen measurements


> luminous flux is weighted according to a model of the human eye's sensitivity to various wavelengths. Lumens are related to lux in that one lux is one lumen per square meter.


)
. They have too otherwise they will never replace "tubes" in their major use, replacing t5/8's.. 
most have 120-ish degree lenses and no reflectors to mess with..
10000k and blue is blue white..









Unless the manuf foo bars the light it becomes pretty standard..

After that ind. skill and plant composition come into play..


----------



## illbethejudge (Feb 13, 2017)

FLOutlander said:


> The one you have is 10,000k with zero reds. While it MAY keep plants alive, it won't let them thrive, even in low tech conditions. I stand by my original suggestion of getting a fixture that provides 6,500 to 7,000 Kelvin and includes some 660nm Red LEDs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Could the one in the middle work? the one the says planted
https://www.finnex.net/index.php/fugeray_series/?___store=default


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

illbethejudge said:


> so you think that adding another light same as the one i have would do?



Again, do you like the color??
Adding a more red rich fixture adds to the plants and improves color overall..









http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...ing-freshwater-planted-aquarium-tutorial.html


> Beamswork Quad Evo
> Lumen: 5500
> LEDs: 40x 3 watt
> Config: 30x 10000K, 10x Actinic 460nm


"I" wouldn't add the same light..but that is more a taste thing..
Planted plus is a nice light.. prefer lights that fit though..
No 60"...

currently many 60" are out of stock, but this changes rather rapidly..


----------



## illbethejudge (Feb 13, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> Again, do you like the color??<br />
> Adding a more red rich fixture adds to the plants and improves color overall..<br />
> <img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3813/32864685380_84852d5544_h.jpg" border="0" alt="" /><br />
> <br />
> ...


<br />
I like the color but i wouldn't mind changing the light.<br />
Would this work better?<br />
[Ebay Link Removed]
This LED fixture provides a high quality, energy efficient light fixture. Use the white, blue, red, green LED during the day and lunar blue LED during the night. Long lasting LEDs with no bulb replacement required. 

FEATURE:

• Make your aquarium looks cool with 10000K Daylight white LED

• Specially designed combination of blue, red and green light will stimulate aquatic plant growth, and make your plant and fish looks good as well.

• Super slim housing with black finish

• 3 control modes:

Day Mode (all LEDs on), Night Mode (only Actinic LEDs on) and turn-off

• Longer extendable bracket to fit on wide range of aquarium size 

• Recommended for freshwater, saltwater, and plant tank


SPECIFICATION:

• Includes 96 LEDs

• 45x 10000K cool white

• 39x Actinic Blue 460nm 

• 6xRed 620-625nm

• 6xGreen 520-525nm

• Lumen :5760

• Super energy efficient 0.50 watt LEDs

• Extendable bracket - 48"-60" max extend


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> Again, do you like the color??
> Adding a more red rich fixture adds to the plants and improves color overall..
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry to go off topic but nice fish 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## illbethejudge (Feb 13, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> Again, do you like the color??
> Adding a more red rich fixture adds to the plants and improves color overall..
> 
> 
> ...


Could this work
This LED fixture provides a high quality, energy efficient light fixture. Use the white, blue, red, green LED during the day and lunar blue LED during the night. Long lasting LEDs with no bulb replacement required. 

FEATURE:

• Make your aquarium looks cool with 10000K Daylight white LED

• Specially designed combination of blue, red and green light will stimulate aquatic plant growth, and make your plant and fish looks good as well.

• Super slim housing with black finish

• 3 control modes:

Day Mode (all LEDs on), Night Mode (only Actinic LEDs on) and turn-off

• Longer extendable bracket to fit on wide range of aquarium size 

• Recommended for freshwater, saltwater, and plant tank


SPECIFICATION:

• Includes 96 LEDs

• 45x 10000K cool white

• 39x Actinic Blue 460nm 

• 6xRed 620-625nm

• 6xGreen 520-525nm

• Lumen :5760

• Super energy efficient 0.50 watt LEDs

• Extendable bracket - 48"-60" max extend


----------



## FLOutlander (Mar 7, 2017)

Not enough reds in my opinion and too many useless blues. However, I know that finding a 60 inch light in my specifications is difficult. You can get away with using a fixture with brackets that extend to 60 inches, but you won't get the proper coverage for your tank. I'm going to do some research for you...give me a moment.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## illbethejudge (Feb 13, 2017)

FLOutlander said:


> Not enough reds in my opinion and too many useless blues. However, I know that finding a 60 inch light in my specifications is difficult. You can get away with using a fixture with brackets that extend to 60 inches, but you won't get the proper coverage for your tank. I'm going to do some research for you...give me a moment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


thanks.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

illbethejudge said:


> thanks.


Stingray (not too much PAR) or Finnex Vivid plus (healthy dose) would add some color.. none in 60" though.

Beamswork EA Timer FSPEC nd its bigger cousin Beamswork DA FSPEC LED (both can be found in 60" at times) add some reds (640-ish) green and the high blue whites and blue.

Current sat. plus or plus pro can add color w/out much problem..bit of an expensive add on. not sure of the sizing.

2 Chihiros RGB would work..and only $60 each
http://www.hinterfeld.com/new-chihi...arium-colorful-led-lamp-25-50w-light-30-60cm/


----------

